# Newly diagnosed&pregnant, Help?



## Emma Guthrie (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have been newly diagnosed with type 1 and my bgl have been really high. I found out 2 weeks ago and its when they done my bloos tests they also found that i was pregnant. I muat be about 3-4 week and i am terrified that my bgl could have affected my baby. I had a miscarriage in January and the doctors said that being undiagnosed could have been the reason. 

I am terrified ive unintentionally harmed this baby, just looking for some advice? Is it still possible for me to have a healthy baby?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2018)

Posted twice, please respond in thread https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/newly-diagnosed-pregnant-help.72557/ in order to avoid confusion.


----------

